# Strike. This is bullshit.



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber is raping drivers by exploiting them and their cars. Strike!

Uber and Lyft should make $2 max per ride. **** them. Last night Uber made $44 from me on ONE ride.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Neither company brings in enough revenue to cover respective expenses.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Uber is raping drivers by exploiting them and their cars. Strike!
> 
> Uber and Lyft should make $2 max per ride. &%[email protected]!* them. Last night Uber made $44 from me on ONE ride.


Considering the fact that Uber charges just 81 cents a mile to passengers, raking in $44 on a single trip would indicate a really long ride.

You should have probably negotiated your own price with the passenger after they got into your car, and just cancel Uber out of the deal all together.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

It was a company-paid trip. But also, it's not drivers' concern that management can't make a profitable operation. A dead rat could make Uber profitable if it were managed right.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Neither company brings in enough revenue to cover respective expenses.


They need the slash expenses, fire the overhead, cut the bonuses, think lean, raise rates, be fair to drivers and riders, layoff layoff layoff, grow organically, stop the billion dollar robot car fiasco, follow the law, stop harassing females, realize they don't own my damn car!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> realize they don't own my damn car!


Using other people's property to make money is the smartest thing Uber does. They avoid all of those expenses, when the workers own the means of production.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Last night Uber made $44 from me on ONE ride.


They really made that money from the pax.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Using other people's property to make money is the smartest thing Uber does. They avoid all of those expenses, when the workers own the means of production.


The best quote I've ever heard about this business is "Uber has a fleet of over 400,000 cars without owning a single vehicle."


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Neither company brings in enough revenue to cover respective expenses.


If you believe that I've got a bridge to sell to you


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If you believe that I've got a bridge to sell to you


they are losing money because they throw it into stuff like marketing. There is no way their core business can't profit when merely bridging a customer to a driver and they make a few dollars each time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Neither company brings in enough revenue to cover respective expenses.


How do you know?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> How do you know?


Uber and Lyft bleeding cash is well documented.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Uber and Lyft bleeding cash is well documented.


Spending too much is all. They slash jobs at their headquarters and stop with the robot cars and they've got their path to profitability.

Of course, they'll be other competitors by then and then it'll be like "Uber who?"


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Spending too much is all. They slash jobs at their headquarters and stop with the robot cars and they've got their path to profitability.
> 
> Of course, they'll be other competitors by then and then it'll be like "Uber who?"


The Robot Cars give Uber cachet with the millennials, makes the whole Uber process "cutting edge" and the next big thing.

Its just a car service, a glorified, computerized cab company, without self driving vehicles in the pipeline.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Robot cars ARE the path to profits....


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Uber is raping drivers by exploiting them and their cars. Strike!
> 
> Uber and Lyft should make $2 max per ride. &%[email protected]!* them. Last night Uber made $44 from me on ONE ride.


Stop enabling them. Don't just strike, move on!


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Robot cars ARE the path to profits....


Yeah, a million robot cars have like no cost. Lol. You can't get better than free. Robot cars are too pricey. Ain't gonna happen on a large scale.


----------



## jackodawhacko (Aug 25, 2017)

Then stop driving for them.. It's apparent they only care about your cash and not your wellbeing. Just another statistic.


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

There are clearly two kind of uber drivers outside one with full time tag who will never be happy with uber current business model.they use to make good money and have good living but all of sudden uber new pricing system throw them into a ditch.and now they think twice before even have a car wash whether do or not do . The second kind of drivers are very happy and you will see there reviews on this platform always positive for uber they work another full time job and make extra bucks for cigarettes.beer .gas etc etc.one thing uber loves part time drivers they don’t want full time drivers.full timers always have complaints and they hardly satisfied while part time keep working even if they end up $20 after expenses in 2-3hours.they always happy.its not going to change.so if you full timer don’t expect anything good from uber start to think about another job or another way of income.because sooner or later you have to do .


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Neither company brings in enough revenue to cover respective expenses.


Nor do drivers. The solution is for the rate to be on par with what taxis charge ( who, long ago, figured out what it costs to operate and profit in the cab biz ) .

In San Diego, that would be $3 per mile. I would be happy with 60% of $3 per mile, and Uber and myself would both make money. Ridership would drop, but it would drop to it's true level. The level that exists now are people who would rent cars, or take buses, but are riding with Uber because it's now cheaper, that's an artificial customer base.


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

Uber is clearly on the route to be for part time drivers only who has permanent full time job some where else and with uber flexible hours they easily make some extra cash.if I have any other job I will be very happy to drive for uber and will never complain for uber low fares.but problem is some states in USA like new York majority of drivers are full time drivers they totally depend on this job now all of sudden they are not making money and being very expensive state those drivers are in real trouble.mist of them foes not have sufficientl skill to have any other job .they are forced to keep working these are those drivers who established uber in new York a first place now they feel like they are betray


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

shahid7380 said:


> Uber is clearly on the route to be for part time drivers only who has permanent full time job some where else and with uber flexible hours they easily make some extra cash.


This only works well if Ubering is considered cool and cutting edge, the ideal side hustle.

Don't see it, at least in the long run.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Robot cars ARE the path to profits....


That is dumb. You know how much that will cost? Their fleet is free right now.

On top of that for the next 5 years at least it will be required to pay a "driver" to be in the front seats of those cars.


----------



## FoxFire (Oct 1, 2017)

They need to increase fares reasonably, so that it's still significantly cheaper than a taxi, take a max 10% of the fare, take ZERO of any cancellation fees paid to the driver, and implement a policy to regularly remind passengers that tipping is strongly recommended.



MSUGrad9902 said:


> Neither company brings in enough revenue to cover respective expenses.


If that's the case, there should be ZERO Uber millionaires or billionaires.

Does anyone else think it's seriously f***-up in our society that millionaires and billionaires are regularly being made off of failing companies or companies which are not even turning a profit? I used to work for HP, and the CEO Fiorina was making bank in salary as the company struggled and floundered, and then she got something like a $40 million golden parachute when they finally canned her.

Meanwhile the employees of these companies, the ones doing the actual work, like Uber drivers, are lucky if they're doing any better than minimum wage.


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

With current uber way of business there is no way drivers make good income even if uber increases fares or reduced there share because with the rate increase everyone will see and lot more drivers will going to jump in will increase your down time .currentsly there are about 8-10 drivers in 3 mile radius.its going to be lot more with rate increase.there is only one way drivers can make good money if uber go back to its old style business with drivers having special licenses,insurance and registration that will bring number of drivers to a level that everyone will make money and drivers who don’t have special taxi license insurance and registration should be allowed to pickup on the weekends .when uber has more demand.in this way I am sure everyone will be happy .part time drivers and full time drivers.otherwise it’s time to look for another job.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I think everyone should call into the support line and ask for a raise. Just clog up the lines. It'll cost them money and won't cost us anything. Think about it. 700K people calling into support all at once with a really stupid question.


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mazda3 said:


> I think everyone should call into the support line and ask for a raise. Just clog up the lines. It'll cost them money and won't cost us anything. Think about it. 700K people calling into support all at once with a really stupid question.


Call them and someone is going to pickup phone either in Philippine or Thailand's or India who will never have any idea what we are talking about .


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Considering the fact that Uber charges just 81 cents a mile to passengers, raking in $44 on a single trip would indicate a really long ride.
> 
> You should have probably negotiated your own price with the passenger after they got into your car, and just cancel Uber out of the deal all together.


That's a quick route to deactivation. Uber is able to track both your movements after the ride is cancelled.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> That's a quick route to deactivation. Uber is able to track both your movements after the ride is cancelled.


Being able to do something and actually doing it are two different things. With the amount of data coming into the Uber computers- people canceling and scheduling trips all over the globe, would they really bother to investigate such a matter?

I don't know the answer here, I'm asking.

But I'd think that the answer is no. And it reflects back on the reason why the taxi companies went to leasing instead of commissions. It was impossible to supervise drivers in the field. And it goes double for Uber as the driver can turn the app off at any time for any reason or no reason.



ARD said:


> There is NO money in Uber or Lyft. Period. I'm in DC/Northern VA area. Tons of people needing rides, but Tons of drivers. The pay is way to low..


How about money in Uber and Lyft referrals?

I'll take your word for it that there isn't much money in making the trips, but is it possible to make much money signing on new drivers?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Being able to do something and actually doing it are two different things. With the amount of data coming into the Uber computers- people canceling and scheduling trips all over the globe, would they really bother to investigate such a matter?
> 
> I don't know the answer here, I'm asking.
> 
> ...


Read through the threads on these forums. There have been drivers deactivated for fraudulent rides and deactivation after a few suspect cancellations followed by gps track to the destination cancelled. This isn't me being paranoid.


----------



## Joseph Torti (May 18, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This only works well if Ubering is considered cool and cutting edge, the ideal side hustle.
> 
> Don't see it, at least in the long run.


I just notice this a 4 minutes less then one mile ride I got 2.25. And Uber got 2.91. Rider paid 5.16. When I first started I got 2.25. Uber got .75 cents For a total of 3.00. Thought we got a raise we got shit.



Joseph Torti said:


> I just notice this a 4 minutes less then one mile ride I got 2.25. And Uber got 2.91. Rider paid 5.16. When I first started I got 2.25. Uber got .75 cents For a total of 3.00. Thought we got a raise we got shit.


Going to give Lyft a shot starting next week.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Joseph Torti said:


> Going to give Lyft a shot starting next week.


Is there really a difference? Really? Lyft is just another computer network that sets you up to do rides in your own car for a major portion of the action. I don't see how it can be that different.


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

ARD said:


> No
> 
> Drivers need to shut uber down until they pay us fair amounts
> 
> ...


Remember majority of uber drivers are part time drivers and they have another full time steady jobs and it's nice way to make more money .only the full timers are in ditch .imagine if you have a good full time job what is another better way to make some extra cash with flexible uber.uber will never be good for full timers .do not expect any thing good from uber rate hikes will not work that will put lot more drivers on the road.only solution is back to school/college/degree.find good career and


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

shahid7380 said:


> Remember majority of uber drivers are part time drivers and they have another full time steady jobs and it's nice way to make more money .only the full timers are in ditch .imagine if you have a good full time job what is another better way to make some extra cash with flexible uber.uber will never be good for full timers .do not expect any thing good from uber rate hikes will not work that will put lot more drivers on the road.only solution is back to school/college/degree.find good career and


Well, there are a lot of us that have already gone back to school to get degrees and I'm actually doing the groundwork to get a master's. Degrees these days don't guarantee you ANYTHING. There are a lot of unemployed educated people running around doing minimum wage and gig jobs these days. The job market is a lot more effed up than a lot of people realize.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Is there really a difference? Really? Lyft is just another computer network that sets you up to do rides in your own car for a major portion of the action. I don't see how it can be that different.


I've been doing more lyft than uber lately. Lyft seems to do a straight 25/75% cut. None of those fees bumping up their portion like uber does.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

A one day strike would work! There's power in numbers and it would gain national attention and it's simple to do.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Uber is raping drivers by exploiting them and their cars. Strike!
> 
> Uber and Lyft should make $2 max per ride. &%[email protected]!* them. Last night Uber made $44 from me on ONE ride.[/QUOTE
> How many miles was your trip? We all knew the % they take off the top when we signed on. My accountant wants me to quit because of the lack ack of profit. He goes crazy over the paid miles compared to the actual miles.


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> If you believe that I've got a bridge to sell to you


exactly


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Read through the threads on these forums. There have been drivers deactivated for fraudulent rides and deactivation after a few suspect cancellations followed by gps track to the destination cancelled. This isn't me being paranoid.


Than just another example of a crappy company's unfair labor treatment!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 20, 2017)

I just did a pool ride, only 1 passenger, no other pickups, 21 miles - 32 minutes and Uber raped me for 43% of the fee the passenger paid. I usually eyeball the vig around 25-28% but this seems excessive. If this is a new standard payout I am done.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

It never ends...always something!


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

slow and steady drivers are already leaving uber and lyft platform and going back to old style limo bases.hundreds of drivers from nys suburbs have only 5 or less job per month. Uber should be ashamed on there policy’s of not listening to drivers and trying to take advantage of those poor unemployed people who want to make honest living by driving.uber want there drivers to work like machines/robots with minimum fare.its just not more than selfishness of uber.


----------

